# RulesDuJour update failed (warnings on --lint run)

## BlackEye

I just want to update my RulesDuJour -> /var/lib/spamassassin/rules_du_jour

after some output about downloading changed rules, I got the following output:

 *Quote:*   

> Rules Du Jour Run Summary:RulesDuJour Run Summary on router:
> 
> SARE html0 Ruleset for SpamAssassin has changed on router.
> 
> Version line: # Version: 01.03.08
> ...

 

so, the new rules aren't installed. But what is the problem? The long descriptions? How can I alow longer descriptions, because I don't want to edit dozen of files which are certainly changed after the next update  :Smile: 

----------

## magic919

Have you checked the rules files?  Can you pinpoint a specific rules file with an overly-long description.  I've looked at a few and can't see the problem.

----------

## BlackEye

 *magic919 wrote:*   

> Can you pinpoint a specific rules file with an overly-long description.  I've looked at a few and can't see the problem.

 

Well... can you please help me to find the corresponding file containing one of these rules?

I did the following to find a rule named HTML_SHOUTING and just get nothing:

 *Quote:*   

> [root@router] (/etc/spamassassin) # find . -exec grep -il SHOUTING {} \;
> 
> [root@router] (/etc/spamassassin) #

 

I'm confused... there is just nothing?

 *Quote:*   

> [root@router] (/etc/spamassassin) # locate -i shouting

 

also returned nothing  :Shocked: 

----------

## magic919

Have you checked the rulesdujour sub-directory? /etc/spamassassin/RulesDuJour

----------

## BlackEye

sure! The find util goes into it recursive

however, here is a list of it's subdirectory

 *Quote:*   

> [root@router] (/etc/spamassassin) # cd RulesDuJour/
> 
> [root@router] (/etc/spamassassin/RulesDuJour) # l
> 
> insgesamt 13M
> ...

 

all these '.<date>-<time>' Files seems to be wrong here? Maybe they are waste from other failed updates? I don't know

----------

## magic919

Here's my understanding of RulesDuJour.

It goes off and wgets or curls the config files.  It backs up the current rule as file.cf.timestamp.  It then moves new rule from RulesDuJour into the SA directory above.

More recently it got clever and started running spamassassin --lint and if it barfs there (as yours did) it rolls back.

You could try the thing manually and see how you get on.  Feel free to post your RDJ config file and I'll give it a go too.

----------

## BlackEye

very strange thing....

I can't remeber that I changed anything, but now rdj updated successful. Realy strange...

Hmm.. however, I will keep an eye on it and will post it here, if the behavior changed again. 

thanks for your help anyway!

----------

## magic919

Maybe a corrupted download then.  Glad it's fine.

----------

